
Saudi Arabia plans huge canal that will turn country of Qatar into an island - rmason
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1011376/saudi-arabia-qatar-canal-island
======
siruncledrew
It’s an extremely petty move by Saudi Arabia to, essentially, build a moat
around Qatar and put a military base and nuclear waste dump right next to it
for good measure.

This seems like a PR stunt by the Saudis to intimidate Qatar.

~~~
atlantic
Apparently, neither Qatar nor Turkey are following the script regarding Iran's
diplomatic isolation. So they get punished in various ways.

[https://financialtribune.com/articles/domestic-
economy/76877...](https://financialtribune.com/articles/domestic-
economy/76877/iran-turkey-qatar-sign-deal-to-ease-doha-blockade)

~~~
huhtenberg
Which script is it they don't follow?

~~~
atlantic
Imposing a trade embargo on Iran.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/08/here-are-iran-sanctions-
retu...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/08/here-are-iran-sanctions-returning-
after-trump-leaves-nuclear-deal.html)

~~~
huhtenberg
It's the US embargo on Iran. It doesn't automatically extend to any other
country that remains in the Iran nuclear accord. The US can pressure these
countries to reinstate the embargo, but the "script" is still US-centric.

------
Giorgi
Yes, what could go wrong

